# Snail Problem



## djmoosa (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I have a question about these snails .. please if someone can identify this snail and if its good for the tank or not .. I have like 100's in my tank and if they are harmful for my shrimp and planted tank what is the cure for this.
Sorry for a blurry picture.

Cheers

Moosa


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Those are MTS.. Malaysian Trumpet Snails. Harmless, do not eat plants, do not kill anything, but do eat dead things, both plant and animal, as well as they tend to turn over the substrate because they like to burrow in it. Quite good at reproducing, as you've noticed already. People are often looking for them to buy.

Personally I like them a lot and find them a very useful snail to have in almost any tank.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I hate them they get into your filters and cause a lot of issues. 
I suggest you cover the intake(s) of your filters to keep them out.
Same goes for any snail they live in filters and screw up the impellers or clog the hoses if it's a canister. 
They can also die and rot in there causing water quality issues.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Oddly enough, the only snails I see in my filters, which are Aqua Clears HOBs, are pond snails, though I have a ton of MTS snails. 

But I've lost two mystery snails who got their feet stuck in the grate on the bottom of the intake tube and drowned there. Don't have any issues with snails clogging anything, not even the ones who drowned, poor things.


----------

